# Am I still Natural



## Phil Gottard (Mar 31, 2015)

hi guys

just after quick advice, I am keen to stay natural but wondering if I still am by taking Testofuel, Hyperbolic Mass Protein, N O xplode 2.0? I have made significant gains on this which has scared me and wonder if I am still natural. My arms alone measure 19.5 inches


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You have a myostatin deficiency


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

You're a natural bulls hitter! :whistling:


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

iv seen the pop up add for that stuff on most porn sites i visit ...............yours truly 19.5 cm


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What bf are you? Put a pic up?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

M31 said:


> 19.5 in length?


yes....

he's a T-Rex 

cheers shaun


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheers Shaun,

Man Like What


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

In for pics of fatceps.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Defo in for these pics.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Have your balls shrunk?


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh wow


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Go get a blood test mate need to make sure your test levels havent gone otherwose no hard ons bro


----------



## TestMe24 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Have your balls shrunk?


Hilarious as hell


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wonder if this guy is going to come back lol


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)




----------

